# Goodbye C4S... hello TT...



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

...a 997TT... picked her up this afternoon. The power of the TT is mind blowing. Love the whoosh of twin turbos when they kick in.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

That's the Clarkson 'sporting a semi' colour combo, isn't it?

'tis trÃ¨s bon though!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stunning & he's not the only Clarkson sporting a Semi.

Drooling all over my lappy. Enjoy you lucky fecker. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Two words - "f**cking awesome"!!! Congratulations matey! 

That's my perfect car at the moment 8) Colour combo looks great

Enjoy!!

ps have you got a spec list?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am not the bggest Porsche fan but that loooks awesome black is defo the colour for a 911


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A perfect step up from a C4S...lovely 

Dave


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Gorgeous... i hate you! :evil: :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh my...

she is a beauty!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Amazing!!!!

but...

I bet..... with all that money you've spent.... you havent got bluetooth....


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> I bet..... with all that money you've spent.... you havent got bluetooth....


He's not a cow you know.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's Ok if you like that sort of thing. :wink:

Good colour combo. 

Still don't like those wheels much tho.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you all for the compliments.



jam said:


> Two words - "f**cking awesome"!!! Congratulations matey!
> 
> That's my perfect car at the moment 8) Colour combo looks great
> 
> ...


Jam, the US spec of the Turbo has many of the addons that other models have as extras as standard... here's a breakdown of mine:

Standard US spec on Turbo:
Tire-Pressure Monitoring System (TMS).
PCM with 5.8 inch color display, GPS navigation module, in dash CD and sound package which includes 9 loudspeakers, Bose surround sound.
Intermittent wipers with rain sensor.
Homelink system.
Cruise control
Sunroof.
Interior parts in aluminum look, shift lever with Turbo design.
Full leather interior.

Additional Equipment:

810 - Floor Mats - Interior Color 
24951 - Deviating Carpet 
XFD - Instrument Dials Sand Beige 
431 - 3-Spoke Str Whl Multifctn lthr
342 - Heated Front Seats 
XSC - Porsche Crest in Headrest 
692 - Remote CD Changer (6 Disc) 
640 - Sport Chrono Package Turbo 
CXB - Door Entry Grds Stl Steel Illuminated
3M Speedfilm



Adam TTR said:


> I bet..... with all that money you've spent.... you havent got bluetooth....


True... how daft! However, I'm getting the Tookie bluetooth kit installed soon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stunning car once again Mayur 8)

We had a great Kneesworth meet the other night - we'll have to try to sort one when you're in the UK sometime


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Stunning car once again Mayur 8)
> 
> We had a great Kneesworth meet the other night - we'll have to try to sort one when you're in the UK sometime


Shame I missed it. I was in the UK for 2 days this week... and will be there for about 10 days from the 23rd. Maybe will try and meet up with a some of the gang.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Whats the list price on what you ordered in the states as i would have thought in the UK you would be pushing Â£115k...?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Thank you all for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent spec 

Does the 997 TT have an option for switchable PSE out of interest? Or is it not an option and standard?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Mayur said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I bet..... with all that money you've spent.... you havent got bluetooth....
> ...


Its just ridiculous that Porsche havent got this option.... i've spoken to head office about it and i get no where with them... they think i'm moaning for nothing!

So what this means is that you buy a brand new Â£30-350k Porsche and then have to have the interior ripped apart!!

They do this stupid other system where you have to insert your sim card, how ridiculous...

Rant over... lol


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jam said:


> Excellent spec
> 
> Does the 997 TT have an option for switchable PSE out of interest? Or is it not an option and standard?


Thank you jam.

No PSE option for the Turbo but after hearing the sound of the stock exhaust, IMO it's just right. There are those who'd like it louder... the standard one is throaty and just yummy.

Spent 8 hours claying, waxing, and making love to the car! Well, sort of...


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

After a full day of claying/waxing/polishing/sweating. Took the car out to play with my real love...my 83 year old Dad! He loved it! Prefers the Turbo hands down over the C4S.

The car is just fantastic... went on a twisty with some serious bends and cambers in including adverse cambers which would test my old C4S. The Turbo just takes it in its stride with no white knuckle moments and although still limiting to under 4k revs, that turbo kicking in just is an awesome experience! Instant access to speed with super fast acceleration as smoothly delivered as a hot knife gliding through butter. Simply amazing! And the handling?... flawless.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Drool!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I hate you with every bone in my body :wink:

Gorgeous car - enjoy!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Stunning - enjoy - well done!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Lucky bugger.  Impressively quick car...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

One word :

NICE ! 8)


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Very nice, especially the colour combo - same as mine! 

I drove the Turbo at a Porsche driving experience day at Millbrook recently and it's an amazing car.

I'd certainly have one if they were that cheap over here. I spec'ed one up at Â£118K, but decided that was just a bit more than I wanted to spend right now. However, the same spec in the US is only Â£68K - less than a C2S! :x

Simon.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Do you find that you have to wash off other people's drool quite often?

Nice car.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

tdk said:


> I'd certainly have one if they were that cheap over here. I spec'ed one up at Â£118K, but decided that was just a bit more than I wanted to spend right now. However, the same spec in the US is only Â£68K - less than a C2S! :x
> 
> Simon.


Shit!! That's annoying!!

I think the sensible man over here would go for a 6 month/1 year old 997TT with 5-10k on the clock. You can probably get about Â£20-25k off the original list price. Although you don't get that lovely "I am the first person to drive this new car" feel, I'm not sure if that feeling is worth 25 large!

I think carrara white or basalt black with black 20" Techart Formula wheels would be where my cash would be going 

Cheers

James


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

OH MI GOD!
im sooo jealous!
Congrats Mayur!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the positive comments people.



tdk said:


> Very nice, especially the colour combo - same as mine!
> 
> I drove the Turbo at a Porsche driving experience day at Millbrook recently and it's an amazing car.
> 
> ...


Simon, on the pricing you're pretty much spot on... you do have to add the local state tax which would vary between 7%-10% however you can cover about half of that from the rebate you get on your part-ex. There is a bit of a shortage on TT coupes in the US and my wait was going to be around 4-6 months (missing summer) so when this immaculate car turned up with 800 miles on the clock I cancelled my order for the new one and bought this. The previous owner is a car freak and has 40+ performance cars (including another 997 TT) and this Turbo was given to him as a gift from his wife... who bought herself one as well! He did not use the car at all and decided to sell it. I'm a happy camper... very happy with the car and spec and very happy with the price I paid.

There is talk in that the US Porsche prices are in for a hefty hike especially for the TT. Even then I cannot believe the UK prices... for everything!!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, that settles it. I'm moving to the States!! 8)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

jam said:


> Right, that settles it. I'm moving to the States!! 8)


Here here..., currently working on it !

Very nice car mate, that will be me in a few year


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

awesome ... on my shopping list 8)


----------

